# Want algae to grow



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a 180 gallon tank stocked with AC and plecos. I want to grow more algae on my rocks as natural food for the plecos. Can some one recommend a good plant fertilizer that will help grow algae and not bother my fish?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Leave your lights on longer!No ferts needed.
On a side note your pleco will probly do better with driftwood than algae,just IMO.


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Leave your lights on longer!No ferts needed.
> On a side note your pleco will probly do better with driftwood than algae,just IMO.


Thanks. I thought driftwood was a no no in an African tank.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Driftwood is known to reduce Ph. It can be compensated for by adding coral etc. and I think this is at least
the main reason but you might wait for others on that one.
Some Pleco's need lower Ph so I'll give you this...not complete obviously, but a start.
Find fish (order by the alphabet (latin) - descending: 0)
Here's one more list but I'd need a degree to read it for lack of common names.
The catfish family Loricariidae • Cat-eLog


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

Raymond S. said:


> Driftwood is known to reduce Ph. It can be compensated for by adding coral etc. and I think this is at least
> the main reason but you might wait for others on that one.
> Some Pleco's need lower Ph so I'll give you this...not complete obviously, but a start.
> Find fish (order by the alphabet (latin) - descending: 0)
> ...


This, I have 3-4 inches of coral and mixed substrate. PH is always 8.2. Yet I also have a LARGE piece of Mopani Driftwood. Heck the cichlids spend more time on the driftwood then they do the rocks. Its a great piece, lots of cavities and caves in it. Also have a piece of regular old driftwood in there too. Both pieces are massive. Yet the coral keeps the 8.2 ph.


----------

